# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Recherche une famille pour lapin bélier nain !

## Pennegnocchi

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							






 Bonjour à tous

Avec ma compagne, nous avons "acheté" chez une éleveuse à dimension humaine (elle a arrêté son activité depuis), un lapin bélier nain il y a 2 ans, Civet.

Malheureusement, après 18 mois de bonheur, j'ai développé un asthme sévère depuis 6 mois dû au lapin et à l'ensemble de son environnement...allergie à la fléole et luzerne (foin de Crau+granulés), au chanvre (litière) et finalement à notre lapin (prise de sang). Étant sous traitement corticoïde important puisqu'aucune désensibilisation aux lapins n'existe, pneumologue et allergologue insistent pour que nous nous en séparerions.

Nous nous sommes faits une raison et cherchons désormais la meilleure des solutions d'adoption pour notre lapin.

Nous sommes dans le 92 (Malakoff). Nous souhaitons qu'il soit accueilli par une famille/asso qui lui apportera tout le soin et l'amour qu'il mérite. 

C'est un lapin qui vit dans un appartement, en liberté dès que nous sommes présents. Il est curieux et adore les câlins (sans être porté). Son alimentation se résume à du foin de Crau et une petite portion quotidienne de granulés. Et de l'eau évidemment ! Il est stérilisé et propre. Il a une litière dans sa grande cage et une litière d'appoint dans laquelle il fait ses besoins quand il est libre. Son carnet de santé est à jour. Il est issu de l'élevage "un monde de lapins" qui a cessé son activité depuis quelques semaines. 

Voilà, cette nouvelle assez pénible est très loin de nous rendre heureux, mais elle est devenue une réalité...

Merci de votre aide. 

Johan et Camille

----------


## girafe

Bonjour, 
Essayez de voir avec une association de votre secteur
https://www.secondechance.org/refuge...sDepartments=1
Ou spécialisée comme Marguerite & co, Aninounou

----------


## Sanaga

*Bonjour Pennegnocchi, merci de bien vouloir éditer votre message et remplir le formulaire d'adoption. Vous pouvez également joindre des photos.*

----------


## Ioko

La SPA de Genevilliers pourrait peut etre le prendre ?

----------


## Ouméa

Bonjour, 
Avez-vous trouvé une solution pour votre lapin ? Tenez-moi au courant, j'en cherche un pour tenir compagnie à ma petite lapine en liberté totale dans le jardin, mais j'habite dans le sud de la France ... À bientôt, Cécile

----------

